# تطوير نهر النيل كمجري ملاحي



## محمد حسين سعد (2 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا طالب في قسم الهندسة البحرية وعمارة السفن بكلية الهندسة جامعة الأسكندرية في السنة الرابعة 
ومشروع التخرج الخاص بي هو بعنوان تطوير نهر النيل كمجري ملاحي وتطوير ورش الترسانات الموجودة على النيل وأستخدام النيل بصورة أفضل كمجري ملاحي لنقل الركاب والبضائع .

لو في أي حد عنده أي معلومات عن الموضوع ده يا ريت يبعتها عشان أنا محتاجها جدا............
وشكراً


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى الكريم زى ما المثل بيقول طريق الميل بيبداء بخطوه ... يا ريت ابتدى بخطوه واحده ولما تتعسر فى شىء اطلب ... لكن نعمل المشروع كله يبقى من حقنا ناخذ امتياز بدالك ..
طبعا بهزر معاك ولكن اعمل شىء واحنا معاك ..


----------



## محمد حسين سعد (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*ماحدش يفهمني غلط*

انا ماطلبتش من حد المشروع كله بس أي حد عنده معلومات عن التخطيط العام لترسانة أو أي معلومة ممكن تكون مفيدة ليا يبقي هو كده عمل فيا جميل بس هو الموضوع كله ان انا عايز أستفيد من أي حد عنده خبرة عملية أكتر مني لأن هي دي اللي هتفيدني .
وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أكتوبر 2007)

طيب يا هندسا شكلك زعلت على العموم اكتب العناوين ب الانجلزيه وان شاء الله اساعدك انا والاعضاء
شكرا


----------



## محمد حسين سعد (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*حد يوجهنا بس*

ده مثلا عنوان بتاع المشروع
"spotlight on the river Nile shipyard and ship building "والمفروض ان احنا ندرس الترسانات المصرية الموجودة على النيل وسبل تطويرها وكيفية عمل ذلك وده طبعا أحنا مش هنعرف نعملوا لوحدنا عايزين حد يقول لنا السكة منين وأحنا هنروح ونسأل لأن أحنا شباب جاد مش بنحب نجيب الحاجة السهلة من على النت عايزين حد يساعدنا عشان احنا بجد عايزين نعمل حاجة ممكن تفيد بلدنا وأمتنا كلها كل اللي احنا باطلبه مثلا الgeneral arrangement لأي ترسانة المفروض تكون أيه وأيه هو سير عمل الترسانات والحاجات العملية اللي هي ممكن تكون حد شافها في العملي واحنا ماشفناهاش أو لو حد مثلا بيشتغل في المجال ده انا على أستعداد أني أسافر واحضر العمل معاه زي تدريب مثلا وأساليب تطوير الترسانات وأحدث التكنولوجيات اللي وصلت لها الترسانات واللي المفروض تكون موجودة في الترسانات المصرية اللي موجودة على النيل أو موقع على النت مثلا يكون في معلومات مفيدة ......
وشكراً................


----------



## gadoo20042004 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*هااااااااااااااام و مفيد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

فكرتنى بأيام زمان يا محمد انا لما كنت فى الكلية اعمل كمعيد كان موضوع الماجستير بتاعى هو تطوير الترسانات المصرية و ان شاء الله هعطيك معلومات جايز تفيدك ...
اهم الترسانات الموجودة على النيل الان هى :
1- ترسانة المقاولون العرب بالمعصرة بحلوان
2- ورش النيل بامبابة - الوراق
2- ترسانة ارمنت بارمنت فى الاقصر (احدى شركات هيئة قناة السويس)

لازم تقرأ فى بعض الكتب الهامة و التى على رأسها ship production 

و لازم تعرف ايه اللى انت هتطوره و قبل ذلك لازم تحدد المواصفات الجيدة لاى ترسانة من عمالة و اوناش و قزقات ..... و انت عايز تطور ايه هل العمالة من ناحية الدورات او المعدات من ناحية التحديث لزيادة الانتاج و سرعتة و جودته... و لا طرق التدشين من طرق عرضية او طولية او باستخدام السنكرو لفت كما فى ارمنت...أو ادخال نظام عمل جديد لكى يلتزم به العاملين خصوصا فى القطاع الحكومى........ او الاهتمام بما يسمى ب safety المهمل تماما فى مصر و يؤدى الى كوارث حقيقية.............. اما general arrengement هتجيبها لما تزور الترسانات ان شاء الله أبدأ و سأعطيك المزيد ان شاء الله...اولا عندما تزور اى ترسانة يجب ان تعمل عليه survey (موقعها -امكانياتها-مساحتها-layout- عدد العاملين-الورش الموجودة-نوعها(L-shape--U-shape.........)- الوحدات التى تصنعها او تصونها- طرق التصنيع - طرق التدشين- اوناش الساحة- اوناش الورش و اوزانها - معدل البناء و الصيانة - شبكة الادارة (توزيع الادارة)- نبذة عن الشركة و ما تم تصنيعه او صيانته بها ..........

ارجو الرد حتى ازيد .......شكراااااااااا
م.تــــــــــــامـــــــــــــــــــر:12:


----------



## benaraby (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا علي هذا التوضيح


----------



## benaraby (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا التوضيح الجيد يا باشا


----------



## sherifabdellah (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*النقل النهرى*

هناك معلومات عندى بشأن نهر النيل وتطويره لتعظيم دوره فى منظومه النقل


----------



## الالهام (28 نوفمبر 2007)

الله ينور عليك يابشمهندس/تامر على المعلومات الجيدة التى قمت بايضاحها للزميل صاحب المشروع

Ch.eng. Elkhouly------ocean Ale.x. ----port Said Port


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*جازاك الله كل خير*

جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## a_a_k (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## gadoo20042004 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

اخبارك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لو فى معلومات عايز نساعدك قول احنا تحت امرك


----------



## محمد حسين سعد (17 ديسمبر 2007)

انا متشكر جدا على المعلومات دي ياباشمهندس بس انا كنت مشغول في الفترة اللي فاتت ظروف عائلية وماكونتش متابع المنتدي . ألف ألف ألف شكر على أهتمامك وتوجيهك اللي هيفيدني جدا الحقيقة .
انا بدأت في المشروع وبأتكلم عن الترسانات عموما وبدرس حاليا المواصفات الواجب توافرها في اي ترسانة جيدة وفي نهاية الدراسة هدرس ترسانة معينة كحالة يجب أن تدرس وما هو التغيير الذي يجب أن يتم بها حتي تكون مطابقة للمواصفات ومواكبة للتكنولوجيا المعاصرة لأن في هذه الأيام كما نعلم ان بناء السفن تطور جدا ونحن هنا في مصر لم نحرك ساكنا مع اننا من المفترض أن نكون رواد في مجال بناء السفن . 
لو سمحت انا عايز عنوان ترسانة المعصرة بالظبط عشان هاروح في اجازة نصف العام ادرس الترسانة اللي هناك ونحاول نعالج العيوب الموجودة هناك


----------



## محمد حسين سعد (17 ديسمبر 2007)

انا متشكر جدا على المعلومات دي ياباشمهندس بس انا كنت مشغول في الفترة اللي فاتت ظروف عائلية وماكونتش متابع المنتدي . ألف ألف ألف شكر على أهتمامك وتوجيهك اللي هيفيدني جدا الحقيقة .
انا بدأت في المشروع وبأتكلم عن الترسانات عموما وبدرس حاليا المواصفات الواجب توافرها في اي ترسانة جيدة وفي نهاية الدراسة هدرس ترسانة معينة كحالة يجب أن تدرس وما هو التغيير الذي يجب أن يتم بها حتي تكون مطابقة للمواصفات ومواكبة للتكنولوجيا المعاصرة لأن في هذه الأيام كما نعلم ان بناء السفن تطور جدا ونحن هنا في مصر لم نحرك ساكنا مع اننا من المفترض أن نكون رواد في مجال بناء السفن . 
لو سمحت انا عايز عنوان ترسانة المعصرة بالظبط عشان هاروح في اجازة نصف العام ادرس الترسانة اللي هناك ونحاول نعالج العيوب الموجودة هناك 
شكرا


----------



## محمد حسين سعد (17 ديسمبر 2007)

انا متشكر جدا على المعلومات دي ياباشمهندس بس انا كنت مشغول في الفترة اللي فاتت ظروف عائلية وماكونتش متابع المنتدي . ألف ألف ألف شكر على أهتمامك وتوجيهك اللي هيفيدني جدا الحقيقة .
انا بدأت في المشروع وبأتكلم عن الترسانات عموما وبدرس حاليا المواصفات الواجب توافرها في اي ترسانة جيدة وفي نهاية الدراسة هدرس ترسانة معينة كحالة يجب أن تدرس وما هو التغيير الذي يجب أن يتم بها حتي تكون مطابقة للمواصفات ومواكبة للتكنولوجيا المعاصرة لأن في هذه الأيام كما نعلم ان بناء السفن تطور جدا ونحن هنا في مصر لم نحرك ساكنا مع اننا من المفترض أن نكون رواد في مجال بناء السفن . 
لو سمحت انا عايز عنوان ترسانة المعصرة بالظبط عشان هاروح في اجازة نصف العام ادرس الترسانة اللي هناك ونحاول نعالج العيوب الموجودة هناك 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

على ما اعتقد هتركب المترو خط حلوان و هتاقى الخريطة فوقكل باب من ابواب المترو و هتلاقى محطة المعصرة موجودة على الخريطة ............. على ما اعتقد


----------



## gadoo20042004 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*هام و ضرورى*

عندى نموذج لعمل surveyهينفعك جداااااااااا حاجات تانية كويسة هتنفعك بس الرد مهم ليا


----------



## بحار العلم (7 يناير 2008)

يا عم جادو
انت شكلك مهندس متابع وبتدح المهم كلامك سليم ولحظ الاخ محمد حسين انا ممكن اساعده
بس انا ليا تعليق اولا وقبل كل شئ الاجتهاد ده حاجة حلوة واتمنى انه يصر على اهداف مشروعه مش لمجرد انه ينجح لكن عشان يمكن ربنا يكرم ويظهر بينا حد عايز مصلحة البلد
ثانيا افضل طريق لورشة المعصرة هو انمك نركب مترو المتجه لحلوان وتنزل محطة الزهراء بتاع المترو(اللى قبل دار السلام وبعد مارى جرجس) وتتمشى حوالى 1000 متر الى بداية الكورنيش(عندس مراكب النيل كريستال بتاع مصر للسياحة< وتركب من هناك مكروباظ(لانه باظ فعلا)بجنية والمتجه حلوان وتقله نزلنى عند ورشة المعصرةبتاع المراكب
لو طالبة معاك ورق ومذكرات وابحاث تاخدها على طول وترزعها فى مشروعك وتاخد الامتياز غصب عن التخين تنزل برضه فى نفس المكان واول ما توصل الكورنيش تروح الهيئة العامة للنقل النهرى ودى المفروض بها تطوير المجرى الملاحى وعندهم من المذكرات والابحاث الحديثة ما يكفى لتعيينك دكتور مرة واحدة مش تعدى المشروع بس
المهم شد حيلك وخد بالك حاجة تانية مصر محتاجة اللى فعلا عايز مصلحتها وما تتصدمش من العقليات اللى ممكن تقابلها كلواحد لحق كرسى وعايز يحافظ عليه ودماغك
باكر مرة تانية شد حيلك وبالتوفيق


----------



## gadoo20042004 (10 يناير 2008)

جميل كلامك يا بحاااااااااااار العلم و لكن ان اريد المساعدة الجادة فقط و ليس الاتكال على ما اقدمة فقط


----------



## بحار العلم (10 يناير 2008)

الاخ جادو
شكرا على ردك واحب ان اوضح لك نقطتين اولهما انى مهندس ميكانيكا ثانيهما انى دخلت تقريبا جميع الورش القائمة على نهر النيل العديد من المرات ولكل يوم لمدة 3 سنوات بسبب ظروف عملى ك Surveyor على الوحدات النيلية ومن هذا المنطلق تاكد ان ما قد يطلب وهو فى استطاعتى فهو مقضى بإذن الله وعليه ( فلا احتاج للاتكال على احد ) كما تكرمت بوصفى نظرا لان خبرتى عملية والحمد لله


----------



## بحار العلم (12 يناير 2008)

الاخ جادو انتظرت ردك ولكن يبدو ان مشاغلكم كثيرة
على اى حال لقد حاولت تنزيل المرفقات التى بعثتها من قبل الا انى وبعد التنزيل وجدت بها صفحة ادارية تابعة للموقع فهل حدث لبس ما عموما اتمنى ان تساعدك الظروف على رفعها مرة اخرى وللاخ الذى كان يطلب المساعدة اين انت اتمنى انا تكون استفدت من اى ما قدم وفى حال احتياجك اتمنى ان تشارك


----------



## gadoo20042004 (14 يناير 2008)

*الرد قبل الزعل*

انا اسف على تأخرى فى الرد:84: 
و اجد فى ردك انك زعلان منى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعتذر:4: 
انا لا اقصد اى زعل اطلاقا
و لكن تصورت ان تصفنى بأنى اعطى معلومات اكثر من اللازم مما جعلك تتصور ان ادعو طالبها الى الاتكال عليها فقط و لكنى كنت اقصد تفتيح المواضيع فقط لا غير و المساعدة فى المقام الاول
اكرر اعتذارى و اتمنى الصداقة .:84: 
امابالنسبة للمرفقات سوف ارفعها مرة ثانية قريبا
اكررر اعتذارى:80: 
شكراااااااااااا:56:


----------



## بحار العلم (16 يناير 2008)

الاخ المهندس جادو
اشكرك على ردك الرقيق وكلامك الجميل لكن ردى الاول والله يعلم لم يكن كما تخيلته انت على العكس كونك مصرى يعنى بالتاكيد انك تدرك ان قولى (يا عم جادوانت شكلك مهندس متابع وبتدح )هو نوع من المداعبة الممزوج بالتقدير لمتابعتك ثانيا ان بقية الرسالة - عفوا- كانت موجهة فى الاصل للاخ محمد حسين سعد نظرا لانى ادرك تمام الادراك بكل ما سيراه ويواجه كى يجمع معلومات من الاماكن التى تفضلت انت بذكرها من ضيق الافق واختلاف مستوى التفكير للمسئولين بهذه الاماكن وما قلته كان تشجيعا منى له كى لا يهرب من اول طلقة لا غير وفى النهاية لا يسعنى سوى القول ان صداقتك شئ يشرفنى وانه لا زعل مطلقا بين الاخوة 
ادام الله علينا نعمة العلم ومساعدة الاخرين- 
سابعث لك برسالة خاصة


----------



## m_motlak (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس جادو على الريبورت الجميل دة عن الترسانات البحرية


----------

